# Update on Lacie's Mom



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just spoke to Lynn. She wanted me to let everyone know that she is still in the hospital (as she expected) but should be out tomorrow. She is doing well and feels good with the news that she got.:chili:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that. I've been thinking about her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Super news!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm super duper glad to hear this!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's great to hear, thanks Lynn!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a relief,at first I was worried when I saw the post!! Lots of hugs!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

oh good, that's a relief.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sound like good news!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is GREAT!! I kept looking to see if there was an update. Lynne, Thanks for posting the news!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thanks for letting us know-tell her we are praying and wishing her nothing but the best.*
*Hope to hear from her soon Nickee**
*Send her This Yogi**


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great news, thanks for the update.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us updated.

Continued prayers and hugs!:wub::wub:rayer:rayer:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you dear Lord! Lynn has been heavy on my mind.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Great!! Thank you for the update


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update. So glad she is doing well! :aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Great to hear. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhh.....good news!!!!:chili:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Continued prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending her a happy dance:Happy_Dance:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynne - thanks so much for letting us know about Lynn. I was on pins and needles wondering how she was. Waiting to hear some good news.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wonderful news!!! Thank you for the update.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you for the update! Lynn is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the update. We've all been praying for her. If you speak with Lynn again, please send her our love.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, I missed this! I hope she gets home safe  Will wait for update..... Keeping her in my thoughts


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great news


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome news! Will continue to pray.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back today...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, so I have thrown out the stale popcorn, but I will be back later to see if there is any news.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Geesh don't know how I missed this yesterday!!! Anyway... the report is good news and that's what we wanted!!! :chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

It is about time she has had some good news. I am so happy for her.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:wub:Hi Lynn, Thinking about you


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great news! Thanks for letting us know, Lynne.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So good to hear the update! I will continue to keep Lynn in my prayers. :tender:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

So happy the news was good. Please send along our love to Lynn! Hugs!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you Lynn. Hang in there and we are here if you need anything. Hugs and puppy kisses!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is great news!!! please keep us updated and tell her she is in all of our thoughts!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was hoping for another update.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gee Sue, I am just your little shadow today! :smtease:
I am also looking to see about Lynn????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Gee Sue, I am just your little shadow today! :smtease:
> I am also looking to see about Lynn????


Great minds think alike


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am another shadow :HistericalSmiley:checking in too for an update.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Also checking for an update on my fellow New Mexico gal...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> I am another shadow :HistericalSmiley:checking in too for an update.


:Waiting:
Welcome Janine! We saved a place on the bench for you!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Checking in for an update on Lynn! :waiting:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Joining the club.... :Waiting:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:Scoot over a little bit, I want to join.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Count me in on this.


----------

